# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  Juego de pañuelos hecho por jorge blass.

## hansoldragon

Hola, he visto a jorge blass realizar el siguiente juego. Saca un pañuelo verde, el cual empieza a meter en su puño y va saliendo amarillo hasta que se produce el cambio completo. Guarda el amarillo en el bolsillo (cada vez que los mete en el bolsillo sobresalen para que se puedan ver) y saca el verde del puño. Pone el verde en el bolsillo  y el amarillo en el puño. El amarillo desaparece y mete en el puño el verde, y mientras va metiendo el verde va sacando por debajo del puño el pañuelo de color rojo, hasta que produce un cambio completo. Se mete el rojo en el bolsillo. Enseña que tiene el verde en el puño, da un pase magico con el rojo y el verde desaparece. 
Esta claro que esta usando un fp aparte de pq esta usando pañuelos, por el movimiento de manos pero mi pregunta es como consigue el cambio mientras mete uno en el puño y va sacando el otro por debajo del puño. Me lo he planteado con mi fp y no le veo la manera. El resto del juego lo tengo claro pero me gustaria saber como realiza ese moviemiento.
Me gustaria saber si es necesario algo aparte de un fp regular (quizas un fp king size, o un finger tip). Pense que seria un pañuelo de esto que cambia de color pero no es eso, usa pañuelos normales y corrientes. Si alguien sabe de algun libro, video en donde pueda encontrar este material, o si prefiere explciarlo se lo agradeceria.
Gracias

----------


## MrKhaki

Si te gustan los juegos con pañuelos: Magia con pañuelos, de Salvatore Cimó, 2 volúmenes, editados por Marré.

----------


## ignoto

No creo que sea un FP.
Para nada.
Me inclino mas bien por un manicolor.

----------


## miguelajo

Mira el libro de Pepe Carroll y busca el posha dá posha
El que hace jorge es una versión reducida de este último...
Salu2
Miguel AJO

----------


## mariio

hoy lo mirare q voy a houdini luego t lo digo ok?

----------


## hansoldragon

al final parece ser que usa un manicolor, me lo ha comentado un amgio.

----------


## Magic Kay

Si no es indiscreción, ¿qué es un manicolor?

Gracias!!

----------


## joaquin

> Si no es indiscreción, ¿qué es un manicolor?
> 
> Gracias!!


Un manicolor es un accesorio, para aparecer, desaparecer, o cambiar de color pañuelos.

----------


## Magic Kay

Muchas gracias por la respuesta. 

Para saber más, imagino, me dirijo a mi tienda de magia habitual... Pero un par de cuestiones más, si no os importa, y se pueden responder: es difícil de manejar? solo es para magia de escenario, o se puede utilizar en magia de cerca?

----------


## nick63nick

> Muchas gracias por la respuesta. 
> 
> Para saber más, imagino, me dirijo a mi tienda de magia habitual... Pero un par de cuestiones más, si no os importa, y se pueden responder: es difícil de manejar? solo es para magia de escenario, o se puede utilizar en magia de cerca?


Yo lo utilizo para cambios de color a 1 ó 2 pañuelos y también para transformaciones y apariciones de 1 a 3 pañuelos de colores diferentes.

Cuando lo utilizo, procuro hacerlo como mínimo a 5 metros del público.

Saludos.

----------


## medy

Hola :
Como bien dice algun compañero anteriormente ese efecto lo hacia Pepe Carroll y su nombre es posha dá posha y si va con FP. 
Saludos Medy

----------


## pablo

Hola amigos:
Pues si , yo creo que es con fp, y no con manicolor.
Un duda; Jorge , termina el juego con una pequeña explosion de confeti.
Yo creo que es el "kabuki" de Antonio romero... 
Este aparato ,¿ se vende en tienda magia?

Un saludo .  :Wink:

----------


## Magic Kay

He estado esta tarde en Magia Estudio preguntando por el Manicolor y he adquirido uno. Es baratito.

Al parecer se puede usar junto con un FP, y un par de efectos que me han explicado pueden quedar muy bien. No llevo mucho tiempo en esto, así que de momento me conformo con hacer lo que me cuentan los magos que con experiencia.

Ah, y en un rincón tenían un aparato que ponía KABUKI, "asín" que, ya sabes  :-))

Saludoooos,

Kay

----------


## magia.eugenio

Cierto es que usa dos fp normales pero alguien lo ha intentado con la idea de Jay Scott Berry? yo creo que sería muy interesante y reduciría el número de fp o como mínimo lo acomodaría.
La idea d este tipo es que ha fabricado una epecie de manicolor pero con un fp. Las ventajas enormes y enseguida las veréis. Lo que hace es cortar el fp por el recorrido de la uña. Simplemente. Tiene un blendo hecho con cintas de seda que queda bastante bien.
Y después de todo esto que os he dicho he de comentar que yo tengo los pulgares muy grandes y no me siento cómodo con ello porque para que salga bien el fp debe ser de los blandos y los fp blandos son cortitos.
Un saludo.

----------


## magoivan

entonces un fp se parece a un magicolor? o es total mente diferente?

----------


## Magic Kay

Un magicolor se parece a un fp, en efecto. Tiene algunas diferencias, por supuesto, pero cuando lo conozcas verás que son de la misma "familia".

Saludetes,

Kay

----------


## Mago Aranda

para este efecto de cambio de color de pañuelo solo es necesario un FP
con el fp lo puedes hacer a centimetros del espectador .cosa que no ocurre con el magicolor .ya que hay que tener mas cuidado con la distancia entre el mago y el publico

----------

